# Anyone else have a lot of trauma/ assessment questions on the nremt?



## Coe45 (Jul 18, 2012)

I did well on the main subjects that account for more than 60% of the test(according to the percentages of questions asked on the nremt). Those subjects being airway and OB/gyn/medical. But, not so hot on trauma, cardiology, and ems operations. I took the registry review on emtb.com and got a.....wait for it....88% wtf right?!?!? Right after I took and failed the nremt. So hopefully it has to do with my nerves. Other than that, anyone seem to get a lot of pt assessment questions ad trauma scenario based questions? I thought common sense would take over during these types of questions, boy was I wrong. They always seemed to asked "what's next" questions, and I wasn't prepared for those types of questions. I thought I'd be asked what's first before being asked what's next.


----------



## code3gyal (Jul 18, 2012)

yes i had alot of scenario based questions that included trauma obgyn medical and peds they were worded very tricky to throw you off and to throw you off more there are two right answers. the test is that way just to see how effective you would be as an emt.  you dealing with peoples lives and the test is only to make sure you can provide the best care


----------



## Coe45 (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you pass it first try?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 18, 2012)

This is pretty much a duplicate post from your other one...

I know you're frustrated and I'm sorry but shouldn't you know "what's next" instead of just knowing "what's first"? 

The NREMT uses adaptive testing and it presents different questions as it decides how you are doing during the test. That's a real basic explanation of it but that's how it works. 

There is no set style to the test, every test is different, it gauges your competency. I don't remember the "theme" to my EMT-B but my EMT-I was patient positioning and my EMT-P was neurogenic shock, hypo/hypercapnea and pathophysiology. The next time you take the test it will be completely different. 

Good luck!


----------



## code3gyal (Jul 18, 2012)

no i passed on the 2nd try im not ashamed by it either i went in trying to rush the test and didnt really read the ?s so i joined emtquiz read all the chapters took all the quizzes and test and i passed nremt after 82 questions and by the time i got home i had the email saying i passed


----------



## MexDefender (Jul 18, 2012)

I passed at 120 and id say half were OBGYN questions and other half airway obstructs. i barely had any trauma or anything else...


----------



## DPM (Jul 18, 2012)

The questions you get are based on how you've answered previously. So having a lot of trauma questions would suggest that you made some mistakes in that area early on and the system was testing you on it to ensure that you knew your stuff.

(I had a few on Hazmat for exactly that reason!)


----------



## Coe45 (Jul 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> This is pretty much a duplicate post from your other one...
> 
> I know you're frustrated and I'm sorry but shouldn't you know "what's next" instead of just knowing "what's first"?
> 
> ...




That was my intent, so more people would share their experiences. The what's next questions threw me off because I focused strictly on the beginning of a particular treatment. So I froze like any human being would do. So hopefully this last test helps me greatly improve my study habits. My tests in class were simple, they asked a detailed question and gave one definitve answer and three other questions that really didn't go with the topic, so it was easy to distinguish. Just need to get my mind right lol


----------



## leoemt (Jul 19, 2012)

My NREMT test was nothing I could have prepared for. I almost thought they messed up and gave me the paramedic test by mistake. I remember the overall theme of my test was patient assessment and the questions were a lot further off base than I was expecting. 

Looking back I think the questions were not only testing what I would do but also if I knew my scope of practice. Several questions had answer choices that were clearly ALS skills. 

Even though I was nervous I remembered my basics, the ABC's and assessment. I didn't have any repeat questions or a high number of questions from a single topic. 

I passed first time and test stopped at 70. Test only took me 20 - 25 minutes.


----------



## Coe45 (Jul 19, 2012)

leoemt said:


> My NREMT test was nothing I could have prepared for. I almost thought they messed up and gave me the paramedic test by mistake. I remember the overall theme of my test was patient assessment and the questions were a lot further off base than I was expecting.
> 
> Looking back I think the questions were not only testing what I would do but also if I knew my scope of practice. Several questions had answer choices that were clearly ALS skills.
> 
> ...






See I think that was my problem, I went in without going over patient assessment. So I'm going to focus a lot this time around on the assessment steps. But I can't seem to remember ems operations to well. I really believe it shouldn't be on the test. I mean you learn 3/4 of the stuff actually being in the field.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 19, 2012)

Coe45 said:


> See I think that was my problem, I went in without going over patient assessment. So I'm going to focus a lot this time around on the assessment steps. But I can't seem to remember ems operations to well. I really believe it shouldn't be on the test. I mean you learn 3/4 of the stuff actually being in the field.



EMS operations is a big part of what we do... :unsure:


----------



## Coe45 (Jul 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> EMS operations is a big part of what we do... :unsure:




I don't disagree, I just think they shouldn't include it on the nremt. Like I said, you'd be more apt to learn it while actually in the field. But then again so wouldn't everything else lol. I mean asking questions about helicopters, establishing landing zones, what types of ambulances there are seem a bit pointless at this point (not yet started) my ems career.


----------



## Coe45 (Jul 19, 2012)

NVRob said:


> EMS operations is a big part of what we do... :unsure:




I don't disagree, I just think they shouldn't include it on the nremt. Like I said, you'd be more apt to learn it while actually in the field. But then again so wouldn't everything else lol. I mean asking questions about helicopters, establishing landing zones, what types of ambulances there are seem a bit pointless at this point In my (not yet started) ems career.


----------

